# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Need Booster

## erimowmow

Para suhu koi's minta sarannya dong buat saya yg newbee ngerawat koi 😁, mohon tips untuk newbee seperti saya, nuhun🙏🙏

----------


## Slametkurniawan

siap om.  :Director:  :Faint:

----------


## avidsaja

saya ikutan ya om @erimowmow
 :Bounce:  :Dance:

----------

